# pregnant bitch smells fishy!!!



## beesley121

Hi guys,

Just a quick question please.

My clumber spaniel bitch is 55 days pregnant. Today I got up to find the kitchen she sleeps in to smell badly of fish. I didnt know where it was comming from but on further investigation, it seems to be comming from her.

Anyone have any idea whats causing this?? what the best thing to do?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

She shouldnt have a smell coming from her, although its possible it could be anal glands.
Worth a trip to the vets


----------



## DKDREAM

I'd say take her to a vet for a check up. Smells can mean things are going bad not meaning to scare you.


----------



## vizzy24

Hi my girl did have some dishcharge from her anal glands at about the same stage in pregnancy as your girl. Unfortunatley my girl was not as kind as yours and did it on the sofa But you must be vigilant and if i were you I would take her temp to make sure she is not showing signs on infection. Have you noticed and yellow/green or discoloured discharge?


----------



## Tanya1989

Yep, agree with all the above


----------



## archiebaby

i would check her bedding for any signs but most importantly just get a vet to check her over to be on the safe side


----------



## beesley121

thanx for the replies guys, ive just looked on youtube to see how to empty the anal sacs, its dont look pretty but I guess thats just part an parcel of owning a pet.

I'm going to give it a go in a minute and I'll let you know the outcome. If it comes to it, i'll take her the vets monday


----------



## archiebaby

beesley121 said:


> thanx for the replies guys, ive just looked on youtube to see how to empty the anal sacs, its dont look pretty but I guess thats just part an parcel of owning a pet.
> 
> I'm going to give it a go in a minute and I'll let you know the outcome. If it comes to it, i'll take her the vets monday


to be honest, if i was you i would gently wipe her lady bits and smell the tissue and see if the smell is in fact coming from there instead of the anal glands if it is on the tissue then i would get her straight to the vet because obviously something is not right have you checked the bedding for any coloured discharge? clear discharge is absolutely fine but any coloured or smelly means something is not quite right


----------



## beesley121

archiebaby said:


> to be honest, if i was you i would gently wipe her lady bits and smell the tissue and see if the smell is in fact coming from there instead of the anal glands if it is on the tissue then i would get her straight to the vet because obviously something is not right have you checked the bedding for any coloured discharge? clear discharge is absolutely fine but any coloured or smelly means something is not quite right


Thanx for the reply again. Ive not seen any discharge what so ever, maybe thats a good sign as if it had been a discloloured discharge then I would have surely seen it.

Anyway, just tried to empty her anal sac's wasnt nice but Noticed the smell was almost definatley comming fro her anus There was also 'signs' of some discharge to from her anus so I guess it is almost certainly her anal glands that is causing the smell. I tried to empty them but got nothing, It is my first time doing this but could clearly feel each sac at the side of her anus so I obviously got the tight spot. Do you think its possibly she had emptied them and now thats they are empty or is it possible I didnt do it right?


----------



## kaisa624

I'd just go to the vet, or a groomer, who can empty them properly...


----------



## SixStar

I agree with Kaisa, if you don't know how to do them properly, ask a vet or groomer. They're easy enough when you know how, but if you don't do it correctly, it can be very painful for the dog, and that's not something you want, especially with a pregnant bitch.


----------



## Marley boy

I would not empty her anal sacs if i were you unless i was shown by a vet or groomer first. If you take her to the vets they will be able to tell you where the smell is coming from and if it is the sacs they will empty them for you.


----------



## vizzy24

Hi, I would say it sounds like she has emptied them already lol I wouldn't fiddle about in that area unless its absolutly necessary whilst she is pregnant. Still keep an eye on her for any coloured discharge though to be on the safe side. She will probably loose some clear sticky discharge (sorry that word comes up a lot in the breeeding section lol) in the next few days so don't panic if you see some. Just make sure its not coloured or smelly as the others said. How many days is she now?


----------



## beesley121

Again thanx for the replies, much appreciated.

LaSt nite I gve her a wipe down to give her a bit of a clean. The smell was really getting to me. This morning, she smells alot better so as you say, she has probably emptied them already, I just hope she did it outside! 

She is now 56 days into her pregnancy and Im excited but worried now at the same time. Ive been out of work for the last 3 months but waiting for a start date from a job I got. Only problem is I start tomorrow ! its sods law but luckily my partner is home all day and im only 10mins down the road and working early shifts for the first 4 weeks (6am till 2pm). Im just hoping that she hangs on for me as Im not too sure how I going to say to work, "I need to go home, my dog is in labour" after only being there a week!!


----------



## chrissy_6310

I know this post is old but as a breeder I would like to make a suggestion. Since the bitch was 55 days along in her pregnancy, she would have been near ready to whelp (in the next 4-10 days) Being so close to her due date, YouTube lessons on expressing anal glands for the first time could be a little risky in this case. I would’ve have suggested she be taken to the vet for a pre natal exam and to have her anal glands expressed. At 55 days you can request radiographs to check on development and the number of pups too.


----------



## OrientalSlave

chrissy_6310 said:


> I know this post is old


You can say that again. The previous post was from 2011!


----------

